# New powers for Immigration officers to protect New Zealand’s border



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Immigration New Zealand officers have a range of new powers that reduce their reliance on other agencies like the police. Immigration Minister Nathan Guy said it means that compliance officers have increased powers to search at the border, and the ability to detain people liable for deportation for a limited period of time. They also [...]

Click to read the full news article: New powers for Immigration officers to protect New Zealand’s border...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

I think thats a good thing! its one of the things I wish the UK would do! I am starting a contract with the UK Border Authority (not working for them directly but just manning equipment at the borders) and the lack of powers is a bit ridiculous! if you know somethings wrong you should be able to do something other than ask them to kindly wait while the police come!


----------

